

Ask HN: Inspiring female programming blogs? - cpursley

My wife has expressed an interest in learning to program and has been studying basic html&#x2F;css.<p>What are some blogs of women who have&#x2F;are learning to code that I can point her towards?
======
jonjacky
Mary Rose Cook:
[http://maryrosecook.com/blog/archive](http://maryrosecook.com/blog/archive)

Julia Evans: [http://jvns.ca/blog/archives/](http://jvns.ca/blog/archives/)
also [http://jvns.ca/projects/](http://jvns.ca/projects/)

Most of their articles are about technical topics beyond the beginner level,
but each has some articles about learning and teaching in their archives.

Tara Mahoney: [https://medium.com/the-chronicles-learning-web-
development-a...](https://medium.com/the-chronicles-learning-web-development-
at/the-chronicles-learning-web-development-at-bitmaker-labs-e8e91656c546)

By a web designer self-taught in HTML/CSS, learning Ruby/Rails at a coding
bootcamp.

~~~
jonjacky
Also -- these two are mostly technical, advanced:

Jessica McKellar:
[http://web.mit.edu/jesstess/www/](http://web.mit.edu/jesstess/www/)

Allison Kaptur:
[http://akaptur.com/blog/archives/](http://akaptur.com/blog/archives/)

This one is mostly about teaching and learning:

Django girls (Ola Sitarska and Ola Sendecka):
[http://blog.djangogirls.org/](http://blog.djangogirls.org/)

------
tptacek
Joanna Rutkowska is hardcore low-level Intel platform security, which in her
case involves a tour of the guts of Intel chipsets:
[http://blog.invisiblethings.org/](http://blog.invisiblethings.org/)

~~~
ropman76
her overview of SGX is worth the read (at least for me)
[http://blog.invisiblethings.org/2013/08/30/thoughts-on-
intel...](http://blog.invisiblethings.org/2013/08/30/thoughts-on-intels-
upcoming-software.html)

------
drakonka
Probably not as interesting as the others here but I have a blog where I write
about my snail simulation (and in the past other hobby projects). Not all
posts contain code but many do, especially in the 'dev' category:

[http://liza.io/category/dev/](http://liza.io/category/dev/)

Maybe she should start a blog, too! I love following other dev blogs and I
found that writing down what you've learned in a day or thoughts in general
really helps to solidify the learning in my head, so blogging helps in that
way.

------
kifki
I like Lea Verou: [http://lea.verou.me](http://lea.verou.me) and Nicole
Sullivan:
[http://www.stubbornella.org/content/](http://www.stubbornella.org/content/)

------
ninja_to_be
While not a blog, Girl Develop It [1] is an active community that encourages
female developers and provides them with numerous opportunities to learn the
craft via classes and community support. A number of chapters exist in various
cities throughout the US and there are high chances of it being present in
your city as well.

[1] [https://www.girldevelopit.com/](https://www.girldevelopit.com/)

------
carise
People have mentioned some great blogs! Another one that came to my mind is
Jennifer Dewalt, who built 180 websites in 180 days to teach herself coding:
[http://jenniferdewalt.com/](http://jenniferdewalt.com/)

------
japhyr
I'm always interested in what Katie Cunningham has to say.

[http://therealkatie.net/blog/](http://therealkatie.net/blog/)

------
CindyPtn
I've been looking for other blogs by other women out of curiosity, even if
gender is not really important for a programming blog.

I occasionally blog too, you can check out at
[http://blog.cindypotvin.com/](http://blog.cindypotvin.com/)

------
dylanjermiah
I do not know understand, what relation does the gender of the teacher have to
their ability to teach? Or is it an example that it can be done?

~~~
tptacek
The Ask-er asked a very straightforward question. Can we not derail it with a
giant thread about the validity of a "help me generate a list of" question? "I
don't know" is a perfectly acceptable answer, if you're stuck.

~~~
detrino
This isn't a compile-a-list-for-me site, it's fair game to question whether
restricting yourself to female only blogs is the best course of action here.

------
Avalaxy
Just any programming blog. I don't see why it matters if the author is a
female, you won't even notice that by looking at the code. Unless you're
implying code written by a female looks different?

~~~
eecks
Exactly, we're being downvoted for stupid reasons.

------
eecks
Can women not be inspired by or learn from men?

